

Data haul by Android Flashlight app 'deceives' millions - redthrowaway
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25258621

======
greenyoda
This has already been extensively discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6859464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6859464)

